# Welches wird das bessere Diablo ?



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

Es ist tatsächlich so, wir bekommen einen Haufen zu sehen aber nichts ist wirklich fertig. Geile Filmchen und Screenshots kommen aus allen Lagern und deren Anhänger geraten sich langsam in die Haare.
Es stellt sich aber auch die Frage, welches Game das bessere Diablo werden wird und hier werden wohl auch eine Menge Emotionen reinfliessen.


----------



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

Hm, wenn Diablo 3 wirklich erst 2011 erscheint, kann man Sacred aus der Liste entfernen. Bis dahin hat es jeder durchgespielt.

Spannend wird es wohl zwischen Diablo und Mythos. Hier treffen die ehemaligen "Kollegen" aufeinander und Mythos wird sich sicher weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Habe Mythos getestet. Kann mit Diablo 3 absolut nicht mithalten. Ist mir zu kindisch. Die Charactere sehen dumm aus und die Grafik allgemein auch. Baut zusätzlich keine Atmosphäre auf. Bei Sacred muss man mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## Dæmøn (30. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 ist das einzige der drei Spiele, das auch auf Mac erscheint


GO DIABLO!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

Sacred erscheint noch auf der Xbox und der PS3.


----------



## Preator (30. Juni 2008)

Ich denke auch wenn die Blizzard Leute schon sagen das sich vom Spielprinzip nicht viel ändern wird und noch mehr Atmosphäre reinkommen soll, das es Diablo 3 wird. Bisher haben eigentlich alle Spiele von Blizzard einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Habe Mythos getestet. Kann mit Diablo 3 absolut nicht mithalten. Ist mir zu kindisch. Die Charactere sehen dumm aus und die Grafik allgemein auch. Baut zusätzlich keine Atmosphäre auf. Bei Sacred muss man mal schauen wie es wird.


Jo, das mit der Atmosphäre stimmt, allerdings ist Mythos ein MMORPG und kann über eine funktionierende Community einiges ausgleichen. Eine coole Story mit Atmosphäre wäre allerdings wünschenswert.
Da wir schon bald mit der Vollversion rechnen können, hat Mythos auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Das Game kann wachsen und wird bis zum Diablo-Termin einiges vorweisen können. Die "kindischen" Charaktere sind kein Nachteil, siehe WoW und die Grafik ist wirklich gut und dann wird ja noch die Ego-Perspektive wie bei WoW eingebaut.

Ich bin allerdings gespannt, ob es weitere Sprachversionen geben wird oder ob man der Community eine Möglichkeit bieten wird das Game selber zu übersetzen.

Bei Sacred bin ich mir sicher, daß es Atmosphäre geben wird. Die "alte" Version war schon echt gelungen und wurde nicht ohne Grund zum besten RPG gewählt. Hat man die Story aber durch, ist "Game Over", das wird bei Diablo aber ähnlich sein.


----------



## Ixidor224 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich finde allgemein die Frage " Welches wird das bessere Diablo?" sehr stupide, denn es gibt nur ein wahres Diablo.
Die Frage hätte gepasst wenn du folgende Frage geschrieben hättest. " Welches Spiel wird das bessere Hack and Slay Spiel?"

BTT:

ganz klar, Diablo3...


Mfg: Ixidor


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Mythos ist doch kein MMO?. Wenn du das glaubts was ist denn das dann für eine Umfrage? ^^. Natürlich ist das Aussehen der Charactere wichtig ist doch ein RPG. Ich muss mich doch mit dem Character identifizieren können. Das geht mit diesen komischen Viecher sicher nicht ^^. Ich bin schon lange kein Fan mehr von WoW. Ich habe nicht gesagt das Mythos schlecht aus sieht sieht für mich einfach zu kindisch aus. Nicht mein Geschmack. Wo wir wieder bei der Stylesache sind.

Hast doch recht ist ein MMO ich erinnere mich ^^. Aber dann hat es in der Umfrage nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Nyak (30. Juni 2008)

Ixidor224 schrieb:


> Ich finde allgemein die Frage " Welches wird das bessere Diablo?" sehr stupide, denn es gibt nur ein wahres Diablo.
> Die Frage hätte gepasst wenn du folgende Frage geschrieben hättest. " Welches Spiel wird das bessere Hack and Slay Spiel?"
> 
> BTT:
> ...


Wenn du es so siehst, dann hätte ich fragen sollen:"Welches ist der beste "Faery Tale Adventure" Clone.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2008)

Diablo ist sozusagen der Wegschreiter gewesen und wird es immer sein und somit:
 DIABLO III


----------



## Gwenderon (30. Juni 2008)

Nyak schrieb:


> Wenn du es so siehst, dann hätte ich fragen sollen:"Welches ist der beste "Faery Tale Adventure" Clone.




Was hat den bitte "Faery Tale Adventure" mit Diablo zu tun das sind doch total unterschiedliche Genre.

Also Diablo 1996 auf den Markt kam, hat es ein komplett eigenes Genre Gegründet.


----------



## Siu (30. Juni 2008)

> Hm, wenn Diablo 3 wirklich erst 2011 erscheint, kann man Sacred aus der Liste entfernen. Bis dahin hat es jeder durchgespielt



Und das hast du genau woher? Das wären dann 7 Jahre Entwicklung..und solange brauch nicht einmal Blizzard. 

Diablo3 > all...es gibt kein besseres Diablo als Diablo..ziemlich widersprüchlich. Gab genug Stimmen, die ein Hack'n'Slay zum Diablo-Killer erklärt haben. Keines hat es geschafft.


----------



## Dæmøn (30. Juni 2008)

Es werden alle drei Spiele super und es haben alle ihre Vorteile. 

Mythos ist ein MMO wie WoW (na gut, eher wie GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Sacred punktet durch Story und Diablo durch das altbewährte Hack'n'Slay Prinzip.


----------



## Geige (30. Juni 2008)

D3 natürlich die anderen kopieren ja immer
noch erfolglos das konzept von D2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3

Alleine der Status und die Geschichte und der Einfluß. All diese Dinge lassen Diablo selbst für sich sprechen. Und hier gilt niemals "Die Kopie ist besser als das Original". Versuche doch mal, mit einem Matchbox Auto zu fahren, würde genauso wenig gehen.


----------



## Nyak (1. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Und hier gilt niemals "Die Kopie ist besser als das Original". Versuche doch mal, mit einem Matchbox Auto zu fahren, würde genauso wenig gehen.


Diablo hat das Action-RPG nicht erfunden und ist selber eine gelungene Kopie vieler Vorgänger.

Aber das Umfrageergebnis zeigt, daß vor allem Diablo-Fans einen Blick in dieses Forum werfen und auch ganz klar für Diablo abstimmen.

Nehmen wir es mal wie es ist: Bei den Action-RPGs erscheint zuerst Sacred und nachdem es durchgespielt wurde, können die Genre-Fans mit Diablo rechnen, welches ganz klar ein hit wird. Besser kann es doch nicht laufen.

Wo sich Mythos einreihen wird ist noch nicht ganz klar. Es ist ein MMO und wird in Zukunft auch eine Ego-Perspektive erhalten, es ist aber auch ein Action-RPG. Ob die ganzen Gebiete "instanziert" bleiben, ist ebenso unklar, der Testserver zeigt auch den Entwicklern die Vorteile einer "Gesamtwelt" auf.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Sacred mag ja gut und schön sein, aber nichts kommt gegen das Zufallsgenerierte Diablo an, das war ja ein großer Vorteil von Diablo, in Sacred kennst du Arcadia irgendwann auswendig und weist ganz genau wo welcher Zombie hinter welchem Baum steht, bei Diablo hast du bis auf bestimmte Stellein im Spiel fast immer eine anders aussehende Umgebung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (1. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sacred mag ja gut und schön sein, aber nichts kommt gegen das Zufallsgenerierte Diablo an,



Richtig! Etwas das so gut wie nie erwähnt wird. Diablo ist dank seiner zufallsgenerierten Levels so ein Dauerbrenner. Man weiß nie was kommt. Und im vergleich zu HG:L (was ja auch von Ex-Diablo-Machern ist) sind diese sogar abwechslungsreich und vor allem groß! Ein ähnliches System bietet kein anderes Hack'n'slay. Titan Quest war z.B. sehr sehr gut, aber immer die gleichen Levels? Langweilig. Sacred kam mMn noch nie an Diablo ran.

Mythos hab ich Zugang zur closed Beta - nett, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Nur wo Diablo draufsteht, ist auch das Böse drin ^^
Im Ernst: Sacred kann da net mitgalten, vermutlich auch net Sacred 2. Das Problem bei Sacred ist, das es keine wirkliche Herausforderung bietet und auch keine Langzeitmotivation. Nur Sets oder Level XY alleine machen noch kein gutes Spiel aus. Was Sacred fehlt sind einfach die Dungeons, die Überraschungseffekte. 
Mythos wird sicher net werden, zum Zeitvertreib, für das Kind im Manne oder so. Da aber Roper und Co. durchaus wissen auf was es ankommt, dürfte das Spiel durchaus einiges Potential haben und vor allem mit und durch die Community wachsen.
Aber an Diablo kommt so schnell nix heran: Reingehen, reinhauen und sich wie zu Hause fühlen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Reingehen, reinhauen und sich wie zu Hause fühlen ^^


AMEN

so siehts aus leute


----------



## SohnDesRaben (2. Juli 2008)

Diablo 3 werde ich mir direkt für den PC holen.
Sacred 2 hole ich mir für meine 360.

Glaube nicht wirklich, dass man beide Spiele miteinander vergleichen kann.

Mythos sind mir zu kindlich aus.


----------



## Ragaron (2. Juli 2008)

naja die anderen games werden net die story von diablo haben also:
diablo3


----------



## Rosengarten (2. Juli 2008)

Naja das mit den zufallsgenerierten Gebieten mag ja schön und gut sein, aber ob der Zombie hinterm 2 oder 3 Baum steht ist dann auch egal. Es kommt aufs Design und die Spielmechanik an sowie auf die Story und da sich dort alle Spiele unterscheiden bleibt es wie immer: Jedem das Seine. Ich fand D1 und D2 aufgrund der Grafik und einigen anderen Sachen mies, aber da D3 ziemlich gut ausschaut werd ich es aufjedenfall anspielen.
Sacred 2 scheint mit den neuen Klassen und Reittieren auch nett zu werden.
Mythos, eigentlich geplant als Serverauslastungstest für GW2, ist ein MMO und wird dort durch einfache Spielweise und seine Grafik trumpfen.


----------



## Immondys (3. Juli 2008)

Diablo 3 hol ich mir auf jeden Fall - bisher gefielen mir alle Spiel von Blizz halt, und die anderen schau ich mir halt mal an, wenns interessant scheint. Tja, schlimm so Leute wie ich. Und jetzt lasst uns alle das Blizzard Mantra anstimmen:

Blizzard ist am besten
Blizzard hat immer recht
Blizzard hat Chuck Norris

ähm, tschuldigung für diesen infantilen Ausbruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (3. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ein Diablo- Veteran der ersten Stunde. Ich habe mich mit meinen Kumpels in das Labyrinth unter unter dem Kloster von Tristram begebenum Diablo das erste mal den garaus zu machen. Wir waren entsetzt als sich unser Held am Ende opfert um Diablos Seele zu binden.
Ein paar Jahre später dann der erneute Ruf zu den Waffen. Wir verfolgen unseren Helden aus Diablo 1 quer über die Kontinente um ihn aufzuhalten. Mann waren das Nächte mit LAN, Pizza und Meeren aus Bier und Cola.

Letzten Samstag dannder Klopfer! Diablo kehrt abermals zurück. Ich hab erstmal meine Leute angerufen. Wir sind uns sicher, wir werden wieder am Start sein.


> Ich fand D1 und D2 aufgrund der Grafik und einigen anderen Sachen mies, aber da D3 ziemlich gut ausschaut werd ich es aufjedenfall anspielen.


Damit hast du, vom heutigen Tage aus gesehen, vollens recht, aber....
führ dir mal vor Augen wann beide Spiele erschienen sind. Zu ihren Erscheinungsterminen war das mal Top- Grafik, aber die Zeit bleibt mal nicht stehen.

Ich freue mich auf das neue Diablo, Blizzard hat bis jetzt immer gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Auch wenn sie das Rad sicherlich nicht neu erfinden werden. 
Es wird hier viele Threads geben die das Spiel verdammen werden, viele die das Spiel loben werden. Eines ist jedoch heute schon klar, es wird sich verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot.


----------

